# Casio Competition



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This Casio has cost me loads of work. The hour wheel is plastic and was wrecked I searched through a box of over 500 quartz watches to find a replacement wheel that would fit. Anyway it now works fine and has had new hands too.

Unusual quartz movement that has calendar and alarm functions, dual time etc. all operated from the single crown. originaly 100m water resistant but no guarantee of this now. Mineral glass has some scratches. 42mm All steel case with 22mm lugs.

This watch is free to the first member who can post correctly ,in this thread , what the correct battery is for this watch. There may be a few batteries that would fit but I'm after the one that is currenty running it. Only one entry per member.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

R395?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> R395?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sorry.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

344


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> 344
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sorry,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

377?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> 377?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sorry Stan,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

One of these?....










OK I`ll get my coat


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

626 ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

386 ?

Darn, I just noticed "the one entry per person" rule.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

371?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

cr 2016

john.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

A wild stab CR2025

Tom


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I bet it's a D-cell and it's not a watch but clock like Hawkey's.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

How about we get one try per 24hrs?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

394


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

SR626SW.

D.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

sr927


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Clue, PG was very close.

Now you can all have one more go.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

372


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

373


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No sorry your going the wrong way.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

bugger!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

368


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Jase, too far. There is only one it can be now.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

369

Bugger Ive had my go


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Jase and you've had too many goes.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know what it is

























Good game


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You don't get fun like this on other forums.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

370


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well Done Griff , yes it is a 370.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I reckon so!!!!!

Youl never wear it...Sell it to me


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Well Done Griff , yes it is a 370.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foul!









Griff already had a go....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy said:


> Clue, PG was very close.
> 
> Now you can all have one more go.
> 
> ...


Overuled


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Clue, PG was very close.
> ...










I missed that post.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

So close!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just received this watch in the post. Thanks to Roy.

It's an unusual and I would guess rather rare example, in all st. steel case and screw back. Very tasty piece


----------

